# How hard is it to give up a foster...



## Ladyinblack (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a 10 month old puppy and he is the love of my life. He is a lot of fun, sweet, loving and well behaved puppy. I'm going through a hard time in my life and my puppy is what helps me get up in the mornings and his sweet enthusiasm to see me, keeps me awake and dealing with life. 

I have an oportunity to foster a puppy and I'm so excited but how hard has it been for other foster parents to give them up? Should I just buy another puppy?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It was too hard for me 7 times. Can you adopt him if you want to?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've found that a lot of my fosters are not a fit for my family and lifestyle, so it feels great to find the right home for them. There have been a few that I regretted adopting out, but I know they are in good homes and that I can help other dogs in need if I don't adopt another one. The one foster we fell in love with we did adopt.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is hard but when you see them with their new families and they tell you how much the dog means to them it makes it worh it. There are always some that you may have second thoughts about letting go (cough cough Joey cough cough) but you cant keep them all.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Some are hard, some are easy. If they're too hard you fail! And by failing you win.

If you are planning on finding a second dog anyway - go with fostering. This is the best way to find a dog that fits your lifestyle, your other dog and your personality. Good luck and do find a rescue that will give you the backup you need and you agree with as far as standards and practices.

(and let us know what you decide!)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

If you are wanting to get a second dog, I would definitely go with the fostering.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Well.. my first and only foster was a MAJOR FAIL! Hoosier/Wrigley has a huge thread dedicated to him somewhere in this crazy place. I was only supposed to have him a couple weeks. A couple weeks turned to months for heartworm treatment.. then I just thought no one else was good enough for him. I didnt want to move him homes anymore. It was a year in Feb. .. Its harder than you think.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I know myself well enough to know I couldn't do it. I get too attached. I'd fail over and over and over again.... Which would be fine with me, but my husband might have a problem with it!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Some of them are harder than others to give up. I have had a few that I hated to see go and I have 2 that I never let go and adopted myself.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It depends a lot on the dog and how he/she fits with your family. I had three fosters while living in Houston. One I couldn't get out of the house fast enough (he went to another foster home) as he was the most hyper dog I've ever met, of any breed. One I liked but it wasn't hard to let him go, especially since he went to someone who worked where I did. And the third was a great dog I could have kept, but she went to live with friends of mine whose old dog had died recently. Her dad was semi-retired, they had a pool, and Ginger had (and still has) a great life. So I have no regrets. And I also didn't really want to add a third dog to my family at that time. So it worked out great for all of us.


----------



## Ladyinblack (Jul 20, 2009)

I would be fostering a female puppy for a few months... I think it could had been longer but my puppy is 10 months and not fixed so I have to return her before she goes into heat... I am getting him fixed at 13 months but that's cutting it close and I don't want an accidental breeding. I am not sure if I will have the option to purchase her... I think the only reason I'm given the opportunity to foster her is as a favor to me and to help me out with my emotional well being... but I'm also thinking that due to my emotional state I might get more attached than usual. I want a second dog and this will be a trial to see if i'm ready for that responsibility again. My puppy now is an angel but boy those puppy stages are rough, I thought he was the devil on four legs but so worth it now... So maybe I wouldn't call it fostering but more like an extended puppy sitter...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would wait the three months until your boy is neutered. Otherwise, it would be very risky. If you are doing it for your emotional wellbeing, I would reconsider it if you are not guaranteed to be able to purchase (adopt?) her. It could be very hard on you if you do fall in love and aren't able to keep her.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Some are easier than others. There have only been a few that I have even thought about keeping. One we did keep (Tyson).

The dog I'm currently fostering I'm completely in love with and if I had the living space and money I would keep him in a heartbeat... but it's just not the right time to bring another resident dog in to our house. He has a meeting with a potential adopter this weekend and when he's finally adopted I know I'll have an extremely hard time. That doesn't happen to me very often though... typically I'm ready for them to be on their way!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The couple of times I have fostered it can be hard to give up a foster. However it is very easy to be a failed foster, as I too belong to that group......


----------

